# 300$-500$ starting a tank for first time,



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi i have always wanted a neat tank of fish. I know that there are very very cool and interesting fish out there. I have about a 300-500 budget and i would like a tank that has neat interesting fish. Exotic, i once saw a fish that ate the gravel and cleaned it then spit it out its side. Stuff like that. I want a very alive tank with lots of activity, but not just schools of boring small fish. What do you guys think i should buy, BTW i need a tank and stuff too. I know corals are expensive so that might not be an option. I dont mind working either, i have alot of time. So what and where should i buy, also im in florida.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow. The world is at your disposal!

Give us some background on your experience in the hobby. What sort of tanks have you kept in the past? Have you ever had a marine aquarium? How long do you expect the tank to be set up? Are you a patient person, or do you generally want immediate results?


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

well, i have kept reptiles and some gold fish. I worked at a pet store though with some cool stuff. I would say i would wait if its something really really cool end result. But other then that i kinda dont wanna wait more then 6 months for the tank to be active. I have my own house now so it will be here for a long time.


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

oh boy this will be great!


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

sarcasm?


----------



## jmlampert23 (Oct 21, 2009)

teddyzaper said:


> oh boy this will be great!


 
subscribed!!!!


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> Exotic, i once saw a fish that ate the gravel and cleaned it then spit it out its side. Stuff like that.


Some of the various sand sifters from the Goby family do this... look at a diamond goby.

Listen to everything people like Pasfur have to say. That is the best advice I can give you.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

seeing that your in florida your in a great position. there are alot of local reef clubs around your state, look for a good one and get involved. ask questions, read, and read some more. local reefing clubs are great for learning, meeting people and picking up used equiptment cheap. IMO a few months research are needed prior purchasing anything... anything, tank included, let alone fish. a decent protein skimmer goes for how much you have to spend with your budget. i dont intend to bring you down, only to give you the heads up. there are ways around this though, like finding one that was used for a cheaper price. however, on any tank larger then a nano a quality skimmer IMO is required. patience seriously cannot be stressed enough in this hobby and one must think long term. i know more then 1 clownfish (and some other fish) that are 10+ years old so keep the big picture in mind. doing things right from the start will save a ton of money and lead to greater chance to a long term succesful, healthy, enjoyable aquarium.
as for the sand shifting, that was most likely a sleeper goby of some sort as NCFrank mentioned. i would not put gravel in my saltwater tank to begin with but i would def. not let one of these guys sift gravel as it prob. isnt the best for passing through their gills. 

do you have a size tank in mind?

welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

thanks onefish, i wouldnt say more then 100 gallons would be my limit. A little bigger wouldnt hurt. I would rather have sand as well. I want something i can look at and be intriqued. Maybe my own little ecosystem type deal.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Cyproz said:


> Maybe my own little ecosystem type deal.


this is the idea your looking for. my reef will always have 0ppm nitrates because it was properly setup. if your willing to do it, this shouldnt be hard for you to accomplish either. since were on the topic of sand and you claim its what you want, go with a 4'' - 6'' sand depth. this is called a deep sand bed (DSB) which is something that will come up in your research.
if any questions come up feel free to ask away via message or better yet create a thread so everyone can include their input and regardless if they contribute, they still read!


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

cool, yea i am a very good gardner too so i know about things like ppm and ph and stuff. That might help.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

One the $300-$500 budget. Is this how much money you have to spend immediately? Or is this total project costs?


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

o no the 300-500 is for now, in about a month or 2 ill have way more.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Pasfur said:


> One the $300-$500 budget. Is this how much money you have to spend immediately? Or is this total project costs?


looking back i dont know why i didnt think of asking this. such a simple, but important question.


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

this is just the startup cost, with that money id like to have all the filters, protien skimmer, tank and equipment i need as well as a couple live things but not all. I can always add more you kno.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

We can make some very specific recommendations on equipment, but we have to know what size tank. $500 will be a tight budget for equipment alone. I suggest looking around for a used aquarium in the 75 gallon size range. You should be able to find a tank and stand for $200, based on the Craigs List deals I am seeing here in our area.


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, that would have to be almost all used eqipment. If say dry rock is 2.99/ lb, and you bought 100 lbs, you spent $300 just in rock. On top of that you need sand, skimmer (don't try to be inexspensive on this piece of equipment, it's the most important), salt mix, testing equipment, lights (a good 4ft light system will cost you over $300 new) and supplements. Not trying to discourage you, but you might need to up our budget a little. When I started my 46 bow I spent over $1000 before I put a fish in.

Are you thinking of using a sump?


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

i still am reasearching so i dont know what a sump is. i saw a 55 gallon with stand and filter and other stuff for 125 on CL.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Not a bad price for a 55 with stand. The filter is probably worthless. If you find any deals you are curious about, post the link and we will give some feedback.


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

boy oh boy!! i cant wait to see th out come of this thread!! cyproz, you are going to have a blast with buildin your tank!! As long as you do you research and take the advice given here, it will be breathtaking!!!!! :-D

p.s. what part of fl??


----------



## Cyproz (Dec 2, 2009)

hey thanks mollie and everyone. I cant wait to start it. IM sure that filter is probably useless but for that price i dont care. IM in north florida. near jacksonville.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

You don't really want any "filter" in a saltwater tank, unless it's going to be fish only but where's the fun in that? :lol:


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

willieturnip said:


> You don't really want any "filter" in a saltwater tank, unless it's going to be fish only but where's the fun in that? :lol:


I personally set up every marine system with the same filtration concept. Both my reef aquarium and my fish only aquarium are identical in setup, using live rock, sand, and a protein skimmer.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> I personally set up every marine system with the same filtration concept. Both my reef aquarium and my fish only aquarium are identical in setup, using live rock, sand, and a protein skimmer.



what's your opinion on bio balls?


----------



## JohnnyD (Nov 24, 2009)

CamryDS said:


> what's your opinion on bio balls?


http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...d-level-discussion-filtration-concepts-31653/ he talks about it there.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

JohnnyD said:


> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...d-level-discussion-filtration-concepts-31653/ he talks about it there.


thanks, that's exactly what I needed to read -- (dumping all the balls out of the tank before I begin)


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

CamryDS said:


> thanks, that's exactly what I needed to read -- (dumping all the balls out of the tank before I begin)


LOL! I pictured you near your computer, reading this thread, and shaking all the bioballs out of the tank into the garbage. 

I personally never used Bioballs on any system I have kept. My F/W systems have always been the same: Hang On Top Filter, Heater, Substrate, Deco, Water Changes. 

I used that knowledge when I first got into this hobby, and just supplemented the HOT filter for a canister (this was the advice of the S/W "expert" at Pet Supplies +). Within months of adding fish I had Nitrates climbing through the roof. 

After I joined this forum, I started reading about filtration and the tried and true methods to keeping saltwater creatures. I ditched the canister, and ran Live Rock, Live Sand and a Protein Skimmer. That is it. And my Nitrates are always less than 5 ppm, usually undetectable. It's a greater startup cost, but the results are undeniable! This is the only way I would suggest filtering my tank.


----------



## CamryDS (Oct 5, 2009)

wake49 said:


> LOL! I pictured you near your computer, reading this thread, and shaking all the bioballs out of the tank into the garbage.
> 
> I personally never used Bioballs on any system I have kept. My F/W systems have always been the same: Hang On Top Filter, Heater, Substrate, Deco, Water Changes.
> 
> ...



Haha, it's hillarious, you are right, I went and got all the bio balls and then just dumped them out of the tank.. though I couldn't throw my 29 gallon biocube upside down =) all in all it's great!.


----------

